# Lenovo Beacon - Linux based XBMC server and network storage



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2014)

http://liliputing.com/2014/01/lenovo-beacon-199-home-media-server-xbmc-pre-loaded-6tb-storage.html

$199 Intel Atom processor and hold two drives up to 6 Tb. Has a small flash drive with XBMC build in. Enables you to stream media to any UPnP client


----------

